# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ostry nasilający się przewlekły ból brzucha

## natalia89

Witam,

mam 22 lata. od 25 list. 2011r. "leczę się" na ostry ból brzucha. Pierwsze objawy to lewostronne kłucie w okolicy miednicy. Zostałam skierowana na oddział ginekologiczny. Tam byłam tydzień, po czym stwierdzono zapalenie narządów miednicy mniejszej. Brałam amoksycyclinę 1200, doxycyclunę 100, furagin, cipronex 250. Bóle nie ustały a wręcz nasiliły się. Następnie 13.12.11r. trafiłam do szpitala na oddział ratunkowy bo ból był nie do wytrzymania. Okazało się przy okazji, że w pachwinach, pod pachami i na szyi mam powiększone węzły chłonne. Miałam zrobioną morfologię i usg, które nic nie wskazały. 10.01.12r. w poradni onkologicznej zostałam potraktowana "z góry". Lekarz zlekceważył moje węzły. Nawet nie spojrzał na usg węzłów i powiedział, że jestem młoda a jakby coś sie gorszego działo to mam się zgłosić. To przekazała mi pielęgniarka. Potem byłam u hematologa. Dostałam skierowanie na biopsję węzła szyjnego. Miałam wyniki na toksoplazmozę( są ujemne) i ldh j(est podwyższone o 10%). W miedzy czasie byłam u ginekologa prywatnie, który wystawił mi zaświadczenie, że dolegliwości nie wynikają z przyczyn ginekologicznych. Powiedział też, po obejrzeniu wypisu z oddziału ginekolog.,że nie wie na jakiej podstawie stwierdzono zapalenie narządów miednicy mniejszej skoro wyniki na to nie wskazują i, że jego zdaniem, bezpodstawnie podawano mi antybiotyki. Teraz 29.02.12r. odebrałam wynik biopsji węzła, stwierdzono ostre odczynowe  zapalenie węzłów. Lekarz powiedział, że nie wie skąd się wzięło i że muszę szukać przyczyny bólu brzucha bo to pewnie spowodowało powiększenie i stan zapalny węzłów. W tej chwili nie jestem leczona. Nie wiem już gdzie mam szukać przyczyny bólu, który się nasila i czasami sprawia, że mam trudności z chodzeniem i wyprostowaniem się. Ból jest napadowy, kurczowy i promieniuje w stronę wewn. części lewego uda. Lekarz przepisał mi zaldiar, który biorę codziennie w razie bólu, ponieważ inaczej nie mogłabym nic zrobić. Teraz pojawiły się też nudności i zawroty głowy. Nie wiem czy jest to spowodowane przyczyną bólu czy tym, że biorę ciągle lek przeciwbólowy. Do zaldiaru biorę także osłonę Linex forte. Przebywam na zwolnieniu lekarskim już ponad miesiąc. Nie wiem co mam robić dlatego zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc osób kompetentnych. Jakie ewentualnie badania mogłabym jeszcze zrobić? Gdzie się udać? Proszę o pomoc, ponieważ lekarze bagatelizują problem a ja cierpię. Z góry dziękuję. Natalia.

----------


## cingulum

Nie jestem specjalistą ale może byś sobie zrobiła jeszcze jakieś badania kału na pasożyty, krew utajoną może to od jelit.

----------

